# what is the best grain for a 22 mag



## i_love_177 (Oct 20, 2004)

i have did some research and i came up wit the cci tnt nitro 22 mag ammo 30 grains and very tight groups what have u guys come up wit im gunna be hunting coyotes wit it


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

IMHO i just don't have confidence carrying a gun that light into the field for calling coyotes because i don't trust it if the coyote hangs up at 150 yds or more. So i wouldn't know what to tell you


----------



## i_love_177 (Oct 20, 2004)

y wouldnt it be enough power? u can sight it in to 100 yards and if u look on the internet u can find out the info on the bullets so u know where to aim


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

....bcause at that distance the kinetic energy of the bullet may not be enough to kill a coyote. They are tough. You should realy be using a centerfire if your going to shoot a yote from more than 50 yds.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I've got to disagree on this Trooper, the 22 mag is right on the line but it is still just enough umph for a coyote at 150 yards. I would go with the heaviest grainage you can get in a soft point.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

The 22 mag. would not be my choice for coyote past 50 yards. Just not enough energy.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Surely you CAN take a Coyote with a .22 mag. just make good shots. is similar to the ".223 for Deer" question. its a borderline cartridge for the task. the next step up--.17rem or 22 hornet--would be significantly more punch.


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

*22 WMR medicine! I have used this ammo in my Marlin rifle past 100 yards and in my Ruger Single six past 50 yards to humanly harvest northern coyotes. Give it a try!*

Remington Premier Ammunition 22 Winchester Magnum Rimfire (WMR) 33 Grain V-Max Boat Tail Box of 50
http://www.midwayusa.com/rewriteaproduct/215355


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

What is this guy on... Alwase with the *Bold print* and Exsesive! punctuation! For! Each! little! thing!

But seriously OSOK step back, take a breather, and have a good time with your .22mag.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

thats a wee bit explosive to use on coyotes, might want to use something that will hold together better


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

*Wee bit explosive?*

*I have used 22 WMR Remington Premier Ammunition for coyotes, red & gray fox and the Hornady 33 Grain V-Max bullets always gives rapid expansion and no exit holes which is the desired effect for pelt hunters!*


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)




----------



## i_love_177 (Oct 20, 2004)

"the next step up--.17rem or 22 hornet--would be significantly more punch." 
look at what u said a 17 rem has 185 feet per square foot at 50 yards a 22 mag has 277 feet per square foot at 100 yards hmm somehow i dont think a 17 rem is better o the 22 bullets im talking about r 30 grain tnt


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

OneShotOneKill said:


> *Wee bit explosive?*
> 
> *I have used 22 WMR Remington Premier Ammunition for coyotes, red & gray fox and the Hornady 33 Grain V-Max bullets always gives rapid expansion and no exit holes which is the desired effect for pelt hunters!*


It also gives poor penetration and will shred if it hits bone. If you want to risk a lost and hurt animal for the sake of pelt damage, be my guest.


----------



## i_love_177 (Oct 20, 2004)

Militant_Tiger said:


> OneShotOneKill said:
> 
> 
> > *Wee bit explosive?*
> ...


----------



## i_love_177 (Oct 20, 2004)

It also gives poor penetration and will shred if it hits bone. If you want to risk a lost and hurt animal for the sake of pelt damage, be my guest.[/quote][/quote]

its good to have rapid expansion if u hit it in the head


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

*Militant_Tiger,

I am dreadfully sorry you have had unsatisfactory results. However I have had excellent results with the 22 WMR Remington Premier Ammunition 33 Grain V-Max bullets on coyotes out to about 125 yards in my Marlin Model 982VS.*

*Thankfully the proven 22 WMR outperforms the new 17 HMR when it comes to humanly harvesting coyote sized animals! The newest 17 caliber rimfires have set off a new cripple craze when people are targeting coyote sized animals! The 17 caliber rimfires have facts that look good on paper, but are very disappointing when the metal meets the meat!*


----------



## i_love_177 (Oct 20, 2004)

militant tiger is just angry becasue he has bad aim lol anyways when a 17 calber hits a coyote it disinagrates and does a granade type thing to the meat and it isnt that accurate or has that much power compared to a 22 mag


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Not at all osok, I have had no results. I do not own nor have I ever shot a .22 magnum, I am basing this off a few dozen opinions of others off of rimfirecentral. .177 could you post a few pictures of your groups?


----------



## i_love_177 (Oct 20, 2004)

no prob i will but im just saying from my expierences shooting those guns and it will be in the spring when i post pics cause its kinda kold here to be testing


----------



## utahheadgear (Nov 10, 2004)

Love,

Check you KE charts.

The 22 mag with 30 gr. CCI ammo generates 134 ft. lbs. of energy at 100yds.

The .17 HMR generates slightly more, 137 ft. lbs of energy at 100yds. with the Hornady 20 gr. XTP bullet. And the .17 is more accurate.

If I were you I wouldn't even dream of shooting a coyote with a 22 mag....

You might get attacked!


----------



## utahheadgear (Nov 10, 2004)

Here's the ballistics

http://www.cci-ammunition.com/default.a ... &s1=4&s2=8


----------



## center12 (Nov 17, 2004)

http://www.remington.com/ammo/ballistic ... inmbal.htm

Here's Remingtons ballistic # for the 33gr. [email protected]


----------

